# Sil3112 WRITE_DMA errors



## soulreaver1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello.

I have a problem with WRITE_DMA errors on disks, which are connected to sil3112 pci sata controller.


Some of those errors from "/var/log/messages"

```
Oct 25 18:56:10 theone kernel: ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=118402443
Oct 25 18:56:20 theone kernel: ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=117764058
Oct 25 18:56:33 theone kernel: ad4: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=218117057
Oct 25 18:56:43 theone kernel: ad6: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=138430254
Oct 25 19:12:58 theone kernel: ad6: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=138428843
Oct 25 19:15:15 theone kernel: ad6: TIMEOUT - WRITE_DMA retrying (1 retry left) LBA=138430893
Oct 25 19:18:08 theone kernel: ad4: FAILURE - device detached
Oct 25 19:18:08 theone root: ZFS: vdev I/O failure, zpool=magazyn1 path=/dev/ad4 offset=270336 size=8192 error=6
Oct 25 19:18:08 theone root: ZFS: vdev I/O failure, zpool=magazyn1 path=/dev/ad4 offset=250058645504 size=8192 error=6
Oct 25 19:18:08 theone root: ZFS: vdev I/O failure, zpool=magazyn1 path=/dev/ad4 offset=250058907648 size=8192 error=6
```


/boot/loader.conf

```
vm.kmem_size="200M"
vm.kmem_size_max="200M"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="20M"
vfs.zfs.vdev.cache.size="5M"
```

I have checked both of the disks (ad4,ad6) using MHDD, and they are clean. Without any bad sectors or delays. 


Additional info:
OS: FreeBSD 8.2 32-bit
memory (ram): 512MB


----------



## olav (Oct 29, 2011)

Could it be a faulty cable?


----------

